# hughie davies...scouser cunard cook..gent



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

anyone recognise this brief discription of one of the nicest, funniest men ever to set sail.
i knew hughie on the a.c.t. ships........but he was an old hand in the m.n.....and was well loved and respected by all who knew him.
a true scouse.....natural comic.......smashing cook (specialist pattiserie on the passenger ships, if i remember rightly) and a giver and reciever of courtesy by all hands..........master to cabin lad.

regards to all..........

sparkie2182


----------

